# Patti barge sink date



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I heard the Patti barge/reef is going down on Tuesday, 7/30/2013.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That's good!!!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard Wednesday?


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Any link to details? We are heading out tomorrow, would like to check it out.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Talked to Robert Turpin this morning. He said Wednesday.


----------



## CoastalDon (Jun 6, 2012)

I read about it this morning...not much info

http://ricksblog.biz/patti-memorial...g/?utm_medium=linkedin&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Pnj reports today wed. Four miles se pcola pass in 50 ft of water


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The barge is on it's way out to its new resting place this morning.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

with that tarp around it, did it make it all the way there? or do we have a new snorkel spot at fort mcree?


----------

